# Type Codes!



## Russell (May 16, 2005)

To express [IMG] and [/IMG] or other codes like that

People write {IMG] or (IMG)...or the ocassional /IMG/.

To write it out with no brakets or parentheses, type this
[color=black][[/color]IMG]


And replace the img] with whatever code you want!


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

Just when I thought I'd figured out html.....

thanks for the tip, Russell!


----------



## Russell (May 17, 2005)

Well, that's not HTML. HTML would be <img src="http://www.domain.com/image.jpg">. This is BBCode (bulletin board code). BBCode is the universal code for all discussion boards.


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 
(too much information for my brain)


----------

